# Three Rivers Paddle Shop Boat Sale!



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Dagger Crazy 88's, Nomads
Wave Sport Projects, EZG's 
Liquidlogic Cross Rivers, Airheads, Visions, Jefes
Pyranha Stretch's, Burns, Seven O's

Come check us out in Almont, Colorado 
The Taylor is flowing great!


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Free 1/2 day kayak lesson with boat purchase even.

Sincerely,

Matt Parker
Three Rivers Paddle Shop Manager


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

*junk boats*

It's always like you people up in almont have no idea what colorado boating is all about. you always have junk boats that nobody wants. looks at the boats you listed: good brands, the worse boats each company make. Don't feel bad Matt, it has been that way with three rivers for as long as I can remember, I know a decade for certain. You're just carrying on the three rivers tradition. 

BTW, there is a buy and sell forum on mountain buzz that this post would have been more appropriate in. You should also be using the commercial section as opposed to the community boaters forum. Boo hiss, lame.


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Why the 3 Rivers smack talk....you must have had a bad swim on the lower T or something?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

what good boats from those brands are you talking about kingpin? zg? diesel? rX? y? I can see maybe a case for the kingpin and the zg but not much else

And that is more or less the pyranna and liquid logic product line. If the shop carries boats from those companies those boats listed are the boats they are going to carry. I don't understand. Maybe an m3 should be there to make you happier.


----------



## pauley (Mar 24, 2006)

ryan,
yeah, and I'm sure your choice boat is going to get a lot of miles out here in duchense, ut, lots of hair to huck out here. sorry to call you out, but you have to be ready to take it if your gonna dish it


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

3 rivers always took really good care of me....i've bought three boats from them...a riot turbo 52, a riot booster and a Gus, the gus and turbo were both top end boats at the time..not to mention thousands of dollars in gear......they have even let me pay boats off over time when i was poor and in school.....plus i met most of my paddling friends through that shop.....good people and good boaters......so hotchkiss, maybe a quick trip up there to refresh your memory is in order. also, sale boats probably are the left overs and not there top end stuff.....

-aaron


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

also, i liked boating the nomad and my primary playboat is still the airhead (which i bought from CKS)......


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Eat a dick Ryan!

Sincerely,

Matt Parker
Three Rivers Paddle Shop Manager


----------



## Silvey (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Ryan,
How is the boating on the strawberry and starvation res. these days!
Who talks smack to Parker anyways, did one of your six wives cheat on you with him????


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*CR 250*

How much for ya CR250 Matt?

Rich-970-669-1929


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

i got styled on a new huck a couple years ago from 3 rivers--thanks matt! hey hotchkiss--you are the biggest ass on this forum


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i havent bought a boat from 3RR, but i did have a summer of employment on the river from them, not to mention most of my paddling gear came from there, and i have to 3RR is one of the best paddle shops around. sure the head boss of the whole resort is a prick and a half, coughshoefuckercough, but Matt P knows his shit and is one of the coolest guys to boot. anyone that talks shit about them is a fucking sketchball. keep it up the good work matt!


----------



## RealityCheck (Jul 15, 2005)

Crotchkiss-

You definitely get my vote for both "Biggest Prick" and "Most Tweaked out Douche-Bag" of MtnBuzz history ass beating contest. If there was one bitch that deserves a group Buzz beatdown it is your clueless dumb-ass.
(see this fuck's postimng on the thread entitle 'Asshole Alert on the Taylor"-I think he could be that asshole).

Parker's boats are good. 3RR is fine. Sure Gunnison County is a bit behind on the paddling scene but they have so many positive attributes. You are nothing but an overly negative and condescending prick.

In responce to whatever insecurity driven, overly intellectual and well framed come back you are currently concocting, fuck you!


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Dito for Steve-O here on Hotch.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.........PRICK-A-TOSIS........fuck you chump.........nobody fucks with my ***** PARKITO.........juniormuthafukinranger420cb


----------



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

I was thinking he should go to a slot canyon and wait for a good storm to come through! How can you give Master P shit?


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Demos and all gear on sale now! All gear in store 15% off.

Sincerely,

Matt Parker
Three Rivers Paddle Shop Manager


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Three Rivers will match all sale items offered by CKS this weekend. Save some gas and come in for a great deal.

Sincerely,

MP


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

matty hooked me up hotchkiss, he gave me a boat that he didn't have to give me, thanks matty. so leave him alone and i quote matty earlier "eat a dick."
josh


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

*Milo*

MILO! You stallion! What's up dude! Good to see some old schoolers still around! All the rest of you are butt kissers. Matt blows. He boats like a woman.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

old school?


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Still have Burns, Jefes, CR's, EZG's, ZG's, Projects, Stretch's, 7 0's, 420's, Visions. All need to go out the door. Thanks for all the great advertising Hotch.

Sincerely,

Matt Parker
Three Rivers Paddle Shop Manager


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

actually since i've seen both of you boat.....i got to go with Parker as the better of the two......


Hotchkiss-you and your bro are both full of shit.........


-aaron


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

LOL are you kidding?! What a JOKE! Parker is built like a pencil! OMG who are you kidding Aaron. Maybe you're gay?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

hey crotchkiss how is your brother? oh thats right nobody wanted him so he got cut! that sucks. and you didnt even have to leave town to be a self serving waste of space. eat shit and leave the good people of mtnbuzz alone


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

start ignoring crotchkiss now


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

and you're about a buck 70....soaking wet, after you swim out of your 15 year old riot....

maybe i should move to the two places i know you've lived....gunny and middle of nowhere UT......lots of women.........


-aaron


----------

